# Database Discussions > Sybase >  SQL Anywhere 7.0 can't connect ODBC on Windows 7

## bartoch

Hello,

I have a server Windows 2003 with an Sybase SQL anywhere 7.0 

My clients are in Windows XP and i have no problem with my program for to connect the ODBC.

I must install my news computers on Windows 7 32 bits, anywhere 7.0 install with no error and i have the connector ODBC with the same configuration that in XP but i have always the error -100 tell me not possible to connect on the server with the ODBC.
I have no problem on teh network and all other appliaction work well with Windows 7.

Someone have a problem ODBC with version SQL Anywhere and Windows 7 ?

Thx a lot.

----------


## Steve R Jones

Welcome to the site :Wink: 

Guessing you're using an application that connects to the Sybase... Try right clicking on the applications EXE file and select "run as administrator." 

The user profile might already be an admin - but doing the above might help since Win7's sucurity is so much tighter then XP.

----------


## bartoch

I have make the test under super administrator, no more result.

----------

